# research chemical.



## Tman (Jan 3, 2015)

What's up brothas,

  Just curious has anyone experimented with any of the sponsors Sarms & Anti-estro  products??  Like LETRO , CABER , PRAMI , anazol, aromasin ?? Thanks!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 3, 2015)

They are advertisers not sponsors. They pay for advertising but that doesn't mean they are supported or encouraged by the forum or it's owner.


----------



## Tman (Jan 3, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> They are advertisers not sponsors. They pay for advertising but that doesn't mean they are supported or encouraged by the forum or it's owner.



Oh ok I see .. can you point me in the direction to a good Sarms an anti e place.. I've uses adc but was looking for a domestic one for rite now.. I've just place order with them but forgot a few things?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2015)

Ironmagresearch dot com is where I go. Quality.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 3, 2015)

X2 for imr


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 3, 2015)

Iron-dragon bxtches.....


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

IDK if they have sarms but Ive been using greatwhitepeptides for adex. My last bloodwork came back with an E2 of 18 from 1/2mg EOD


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Iron-dragon bxtches.....



Yea if u wanna pay twice the amount for half the product.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 3, 2015)

For real. **** iron dragon.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 4, 2015)

Gwp doesn't carry liquids anymore.  Just peps.  So I'm shopping around myself.  I've been hosed by a couole of places on AI.  Not a good situation.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 4, 2015)

bubbagump said:


> Gwp doesn't carry liquids anymore.  Just peps.  So I'm shopping around myself.  I've been hosed by a couole of places on AI.  Not a good situation.



?? Think you're wrong bro! It's under their Serms Category..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup. Bubba try looking again. Its there


----------



## Tman (Jan 5, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> ?? Think you're wrong bro! It's under their Serms Category..



I was about to say .. I've just placed a order with them..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 5, 2015)

Gwp is garbagggggeee. Gar. Bage.


----------



## Tman (Jan 5, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gwp is garbagggggeee. Gar. Bage.



I'm a try it out.. iron didn't have adex. . So I shoot for GWP. . FOR now.. I was priced the same at both places.. if results suxs I'll shoot for iron..


----------



## Tman (Jan 5, 2015)

Tman said:


> I'm a try it out.. iron didn't have adex. . So I shoot for GWP. . FOR now.. I was priced the same at both places.. if results suxs I'll shoot for iron..




Well hell just looked back an they do have it ..I was just pulling up top right icon..damn it


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 6, 2015)

Cheaper products does not always mean the best deal. 
I know that doesn't help you right now, just hate to see you get ****ed because you saved a few bucks.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 6, 2015)

Max Pep I used their T3 and I was hotter than heck and starving so I assume its g2g.

MJR liquid (more like dish soap) Viagra is killer at least my batch and this is very recent purchase. 
Give it 60-90 minutes and your ready for combat

RUI liquid V is ok, liquid Prami did not use but have, Liquid tomax was good (gave it to a buddy and it got him straight)


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Cheaper products does not always mean the best deal.
> I know that doesn't help you right now, just hate to see you get ****ed because you saved a few bucks.


And vice versa, a higher price doesn't necessarily mean a better product.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 7, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> And vice versa, a higher price doesn't necessarily mean a better product.



I agree 100%!


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

you are looking for research chems?


----------



## cherrybafna (Oct 25, 2016)

right,guys ,the effect is amazing .....you want to try?


----------

